# c'est du toc



## Delifrance

Salve!
Qualcuno mi saprá dire como si puo tradurre la expresione "c'est du toc" en italiano.
Grazie


----------



## chlapec

Delifrance said:


> Salve,
> Non trovo il foro francese-italiano.
> Qualcuno mi saprá dire como si puo tradurre la expresione "c'est du toc" en italiano.
> Grazie


 
Dipende dal contesto ma, in principio, potresti dire "è finto".


----------



## lingogal

Forse "È falso" ma devi aspettare una madrelingua.


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

È falso(-a), È una imitazione


----------



## tie-break

BenVitale said:


> È falso(-a), È una imitazione


 
Je suis d'accord


----------



## Delifrance

Grazie a tutti per la risposta


----------



## underhouse

E' una patacca!


----------



## itka

E' una parola usatta spesso per parlare di una materia : oro, diamanti finti...
Per esempio, si puo' chiedere :
_"Est-ce que tu crois que cette chaîne est en or ?
-Penses-tu ! C'est du toc !"_ (du toc = 'de+le' toc)
"Sara di oro quella catena ?
- Figurati, è un'imitazione !"


----------

